# Gesucht: Inz. Guides



## Naff2 (28. Mai 2007)

ich weiß nicht, vor etwas längerer Zeit waren noch alle Inz. Guides da, also nicht Heroic.

Nu vermisse ich ein paar, werden die mir einfach nicht angezeigt [mein fehler] oder wurden die entfernt ?

und wieso bekomm ich eigentlich immer die Heroic sachen mit angezeigt wenn ich wissen will was der Gegner so allgemein dropt, kann man das nicht trennen ?


----------



## Monolith (28. Mai 2007)

Naff2 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, vor etwas längerer Zeit waren noch alle Inz. Guides da, also nicht Heroic.



Hier sind doch alle (aus Burning Crusade): http://wow.buffed.de/guides/815/instanz-guides
Da sind die heroischen und "normalen" Instanzen


----------



## Naff2 (28. Mai 2007)

also ich seh bis auf Managruft keine Inz aus Auchindoun


----------



## Monolith (28. Mai 2007)

Bei mir sieht es so aus: http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/7397/instanzenyx3.jpg

Mittig sind die heroischen Instanzen. Wird es bei dir nicht so angezeigt?


----------



## Naff2 (28. Mai 2007)

ja aber besteht Auchindoun nicht aus Managruft sekhekkthallen schattenlabyrint und auchenaikrypta ?

und hier wird ja nur managruft 

oder seh ich hier was total falsch ?


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2007)

Naff2 schrieb:


> ja aber besteht Auchindoun nicht aus Managruft sekhekkthallen schattenlabyrint und auchenaikrypta ?
> und hier wird ja nur managruft
> oder seh ich hier was total falsch ?



Huhu,

die von dir gesuchten Instanz-Guide auf heroischem und normalen Modus sind leider noch nicht fertig - kommen aber. Ich kann aber nicht sagen wann.


----------



## Naff2 (28. Mai 2007)

naja in PV Games sind sie ja schon [normal] und soweit ichs mitbekommen habe, haben die ja immer alles von Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

